# SAFE! URGENT- can anyone help network or foster?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/sapaurgent...42929.236899813079211/880948855340967/?type=3




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've offered to reach out and help network. They are urgent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just heard back from the shelter. They have been rescued and are safe


----------



## David Ewers (Nov 1, 2016)

where were they?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They were in San Antonio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear, thank you for helping them. 
I was going to contact you to see if you were able to get help for them.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so glad to see they were rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennretz*

Jenn: Thanks so much for posting them and checking on them!
So glad they are safe!!


----------

